# Man Up: Old School



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I originally intended this reply for BrightEye's, Men and Dancing thread. My vast archive of useless knowledge recalled that Samurai were instructed in not only the art of war, but the arts as well. Poetry, art, etc ... and let's face it, few people would accuse a samurai of being a sissy.

But, I decided that it is actually better suited to it's own thread.
The site also provides additional reference material ... for the boys, in the art of conducting themselves as men.

The Bushido Code:The Eight Virtues of the Samurai

For those that would like a greater overall picture. I highly recommend: "The Book of Five Rings" by Miyamoto Musashi. It has been contrasted as an allegory for Life, without the katana.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes, yes, Cliff Claven, that's all fine and dandy but what we need is a video clip of you dancing. Bust a move dude.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Yes, yes, Cliff Claven, that's all fine and dandy but what we need is a video clip of you dancing. Bust a move dude.


The rhythm moves me, and the fluid sway of my hips is mesmerizing and hypnotic.
I have no fear of the dance.

That is all.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I shave with a mountain.


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

Deejo said:


> I originally intended this reply for BrightEye's, Men and Dancing thread. My vast archive of useless knowledge recalled that Samurai were instructed in not only the art of war, but the arts as well. Poetry, art, etc ... and let's face it, few people would accuse a samurai of being a sissy.


The true renaissance man was expected to be able to fight with a rapier as well as compose a sonnet. And they didn't have to do all that grunting


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Sawney Beane said:


> The true renaissance man was expected to be able to fight with a rapier as well as compose a sonnet. And they didn't have to do all that grunting


I have always liked the phrase, "Gentleman".

It does not necessarily imply 'gentle man'.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

See here's the thing with the 3 Musketeers:

There were 4 of them
They didn't use muskets


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> See here's the thing with the 3 Musketeers:
> 
> There were 4 of them
> They didn't use muskets


They were French. What did you expect?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Conrad said:


> They were French. What did you expect?


Cheese eating surrender monkeys.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I love the 1934 film of the "Scarlet Pimpernel" starring Leslie Howard. Guy with girl's name ... it all comes together.

His over the top portrayal of Sir Percy Blakeney as a fop ... (how do you not love the word fop, and foppish?) was fantastic fun to watch.

He was the original dual roled super hero. Like Clark Kent and Superman. Everyone thought Blakeney was an idiot. While the Pimpernel was awe inspiring.

My favorite Musketeers film is the 70's version with Michael York, Oliver Reed, and Raquel Welch. Funny stuff.

I very much like the concept of the warrior-poet. Or the notion of the man who simply is more than he seems.

Zatoichi the blind swordsman, Clint Eastwood's preacher from Pale Rider, Vigo Mortennsen from A History of Violence.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo said:


> I love the 1934 film of the "Scarlet Pimpernel" starring Leslie Howard. Guy with girl's name ... it all comes together.
> 
> His over the top portrayal of Sir Percy Blakeney as a fop ... (how do you not love the word fop, and foppish?) was fantastic fun to watch.
> 
> ...


Gregory Peck in To Kill a Mockingbird. A man standing up for his convictions and injustice. Fighting an unwinable fight but doing it anyways because of his moral code will not allow him to quit. He was a warrior, he just didn't use a sword. He used words.
I learned what I wanted in a man after watching that movie.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Gregory Peck in To Kill a Mockingbird. A man standing up for his convictions and injustice. Fighting an unwinable fight but doing it anyways because of his moral code will not allow him to quit. He was a warrior, he just didn't use a sword. He used words.
> I learned what I wanted in a man after watching that movie.


He did shoot a rabid dog... 

A man with convictions can cut both ways. Gregory Peck was also Captain Ahab in Moby D!ck.

I learned what I wanted in a woman after watching Kill Bill.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo said:


> He did shoot a rabid dog...
> 
> A man with convictions can cut both ways. Gregory Peck was also Captain Ahab in Moby D!ck.
> 
> I learned what I wanted in a woman after watching Kill Bill.


The character my dear, not the actor. Atticus Finch had convictions. 

Kill Bill? Like being chased by a machete do we?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Kill Bill? Like being chased by a machete do we?


It was a katana. And, yes. I like strong, passionate, violent women with difficult pasts. Don't judge me ...

You didn't actually read the Code of Bushido, did you ...


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo said:


> It was a katana. And, yes. I like strong, passionate, violent women with difficult pasts. Don't judge me ...
> 
> You didn't actually read the Code of Bushido, did you ...


I did when you posted it. Certainly helps that my eldest is all in to this stuff so yeah, none of this is new to me.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

*The Code of Chivalry*



Live to serve King and Country.
 

Live one's life so that it is worthy of respect and honor.
 
 Live for freedom, justice and all that is good.
 
 Never attack an unarmed foe.
 
 Never use a weapon on an opponent not equal to the attack.
 
 Never attack from behind.
 
 Avoid lying to your fellow man.
 
 Avoid cheating.
 
 Avoid torture.
 
 Obey the law of king, country, and chivalry.
 
 Administer justice.
 
 Protect the innocent.
 
 Exhibit self control.
 
Show respect to authority.
 
Respect women.
 
Exhibit Courage in word and deed.
 
Defend the weak and innocent.
 
Destroy evil in all of its monstrous forms.
 
Fight with honor.
 
Avenge the wronged.
 
Never abandon a friend, ally, or noble cause.
 
Fight for the ideals of king, country, and chivalry.
 
Die with valor.
 
Always keep one's word of honor.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Clark Kent is how Superman views US. Weak, bland, effeminate.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

The Greatest speech in the history of men:


What's he that wishes so?
My cousin Westmoreland? No, my fair cousin;
If we are mark'd to die, we are enow
To do our country loss; and if to live,
The fewer men, the greater share of honour.
God's will! I pray thee, wish not one man more.
By Jove, I am not covetous for gold,
Nor care I who doth feed upon my cost;
It yearns me not if men my garments wear;
Such outward things dwell not in my desires.
But if it be a sin to covet honour,
I am the most offending soul alive.
No, faith, my coz, wish not a man from England.
God's peace! I would not lose so great an honour
As one man more methinks would share from me
For the best hope I have. O, do not wish one more!
Rather proclaim it, Westmoreland, through my host,
That he which hath no stomach to this fight,
Let him depart; his passport shall be made,
And crowns for convoy put into his purse;
We would not die in that man's company
That fears his fellowship to die with us.
This day is call'd the feast of Crispian.
He that outlives this day, and comes safe home,
Will stand a tip-toe when this day is nam'd,
And rouse him at the name of Crispian.
He that shall live this day, and see old age,
Will yearly on the vigil feast his neighbours,
And say 'To-morrow is Saint Crispian.'
Then will he strip his sleeve and show his scars,
And say 'These wounds I had on Crispian's day.'
Old men forget; yet all shall be forgot,
But he'll remember, with advantages,
What feats he did that day. Then shall our names,
Familiar in his mouth as household words-
Harry the King, Bedford and Exeter,
Warwick and Talbot, Salisbury and Gloucester-
Be in their flowing cups freshly rememb'red.
This story shall the good man teach his son;
And Crispin Crispian shall ne'er go by,
From this day to the ending of the world,
But we in it shall be remembered-
We few, we happy few, we band of brothers;
For he to-day that sheds his blood with me
Shall be my brother; be he ne'er so vile,
This day shall gentle his condition;
And gentlemen in England now-a-bed
Shall think themselves accurs'd they were not here,
And hold their manhoods cheap whiles any speaks
That fought with us upon Saint Crispin's day.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Runs,
Forgive me as my history is a bit rusty and yours clearly is not, didn't Shakespeare write that? Was there somebody who actually said that?!


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

There’s background info at Shakespeare's Saint Crispen's Day Speech. Although we won at Agincourt, we were well depleted and needed strong leaders to carry the day. Very many good Frenchmen fell that day to the arrows of the English and Welsh Longbow men. It was law in England that every boy use a longbow and it took about ten years to build the muscles up and the stamina to fire arrow after arrow in a battle. They could release around 5 a minute. It was the rapid fire that beat the French.

When the French caught a Longbow man they’d cut off his index and middle finger. It’s why when a battle was won they’d stick two fingers up, and hence the victory sign.

Millions of Good Frenchmen and very many women and children died in the First and Second World Wars. It may do you well to remember that and not sh!te on their memory.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

My great uncles and aunts were Krasnya Army in the Great Patriotic War where it was victory or extermination.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> My great uncles and aunts were Krasnya Army in the Great Patriotic War where it was victory or extermination.


My dad was 6 years in WW2, from beginning to end. Then one day he was given a civy suit and sent home. Happens, he just get on with it. Another Great Battle going on in Europe at the moment, this time over the euro. And the whole EU/Euro thing having been orchestrated to prevent another World War. Let’s hope they get it sorted in an amicable way.


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

AFEH said:


> They could release around 5 a minute. It was the rapid fire that beat the French.


Unless an archer could loose twelve shafts a minute, he didn't get paid. The next time any army faced a rate (and weight) of fire like this was (ironically given the location) WW1.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

AFEH said:


> There’s background info at Shakespeare's Saint Crispen's Day Speech. Although we won at Agincourt, we were well depleted and needed strong leaders to carry the day. Very many good Frenchmen fell that day to the arrows of the English and Welsh Longbow men. It was law in England that every boy use a longbow and it took about ten years to build the muscles up and the stamina to fire arrow after arrow in a battle. They could release around 5 a minute. It was the rapid fire that beat the French.
> 
> When the French caught a Longbow man they’d cut off his index and middle finger. It’s why when a battle was won they’d stick two fingers up, and hence the victory sign.
> 
> Millions of Good Frenchmen and very many women and children died in the First and Second World Wars. It may do you well to remember that and not sh!te on their memory.


I did not know that, nor the origin of the victory sign. Thank you Bob.
I did post something in another thread about the French. It was a quote from a popular television show and those words were uttered by an Irish man in a comedy show. I in no way think that. 
Many in the U.S forget that during the Revolutionary War, the French were our ONLY ally. They also forget that our greatest symbol of freedom, The Statue of Liberty was given to us by the people of France. Helping them during WWII was the LEAST we could do as a nation.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

AFEH said:


> My dad was 6 years in WW2, from beginning to end. Then one day he was given a civy suit and sent home. Happens, he just get on with it. Another Great Battle going on in Europe at the moment, this time over the euro. And the whole EU/Euro thing having been orchestrated to prevent another World War. Let’s hope they get it sorted in an amicable way.


I am curious about your thoughts on the Euro. I know this is thread jacking for Deejo, yet somehow I doubt he minds. He likes discussions and men sitting around a table discussing politics is very manly. I just "stuffed" myself so hopefully I qualify. 

My sister lives in Sweden and they did not join with the EU in discarding the Krona, as they thought they would be better off. According to her, it has actually hurt tourism there because in Norway and Denmark the currency is the same as the rest of Europe. A standard currency for tourists is easier to keep track of then having the cash in and cash out. Thoughts?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

I totally agree with you Bob. Amazing, right?! Sweden is ranked very high on the happiness index and my extended family seems very happy. To each there own I guess. I loved visiting there and staying there over long summers and winters but I would not want to live there and it had nothing to do with climate.
As for Greece, I watched an amazing documentary by the BBC about that country and the taxpayers basically can say "no". There is no enforcement of taxes and many don't pay, yet they want all the comforts of the "system". I am not talking poor people, I am talking the middle class who decide "screw it" and don't pay taxes. They retire at 50 and get all the creature comforts of their former working lives, yet few of them have paid in. No wonder their country is bankrupt! 
In the U.S., I can think of no other state that matches Greece than California. My home state. Similar climate and similar politics. 
Years ago there was a proposition called "Prop 13". To break it down, the house you bought way back when would be valued the same in todays market for tax purposes. Of course the homeowners agreed to this! Any home that was purchased prior to 1978 would be taxed based on the purchase price of the house and not the actual value. The only way your tax basis would change is if you added on to your house or sold it to somebody else. Inheriting such a home doesn't change the tax basis at all.
So a house that say was purchased in 1972 and literally on the beach would only be taxed on the $18k they paid for it, rather than the actual worth of the land and home. 
The argument for not repealing that law is that it would "force" people out of their homes. No it wouldn't. Not a chance. They have several million dollars in equity in their property and even if they didn't have the cash on hand, they could easily get a home equity loan to pay their taxes but they trotted out widows and made the public feel bad. 
I know in excess of 30 people who bought houses prior to 1978 and they are all valued now at over $4MM. Not one of these families pays more than $300 a YEAR in property taxes. No wonder CA is also bankrupt.


----------

